# Spreewerke P38



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Picked up a nearly mint condition P38 today all matching #’s with original Mag looks to be made in Sept of 1942 so very early CYQ gun. 3 digit serial # with no pre or post letter. No import marks all stamping appears as it should. Problem is the grips are not original. Guy I traded with indicated that was his Uncles that fought in WWII and was a bring back. Last know shot fired out of it was in roughly 1960. His uncle he said would never say what happened to the original grips but they were never able to locate them when the guy I got it from inherited the gun. uncle had kept it wrapped up and in a safe. My friend bought the plastic grips that are on the gun now. The grips are just ugly and don’t fit well at all. So does Anyone have a set laying around that they want to part with? There are a few new ones on EBay just seeing if anyone had a pair or a different place to shop for them? Also any collectors that could possibly give me a value? I included a few pics for reference. As always thanks for any info anyone can help me with. Have a gun show coming up might have to go look there for grips in next few weeks. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Beautiful gun. Grips are ugly as hell. Hope you find a good original set. Who would do that to that pistol? Good luck.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Would these fit?


P1 P38 Walther Plastic Grips Used


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’m hoping to find original or Walther or Mauser


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

loweman165 said:


> Would these fit?
> 
> I’ll save the link thank you the original or reproduced ones have lines and look like these.
> Spreewerke grips actual had what the called 5 line ones which were 5 broken lines by the screw hole in the grips. I’m finding out crazy things while looking. But your right $25 isn’t bad for the grips you sent me. Thanks appreciate the help


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

if it was made in 1942 there should be an eagle stamp on right side back by the trigger. Sure is pretty shiny for gun that old.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Dovans said:


> if it was made in 1942 there should be an eagle stamp on right side back by the trigger. Sure is pretty shiny for gun that old.


I was concerned about finish as well but research is telling me that early production was made with quality unlike later years when it was just about quantity to quality. 
Markings are on slide


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

shot1buck said:


> Picked up a nearly mint condition P38 today all matching #’s with original Mag looks to be made in Sept of 1942 so very early CYQ gun. 3 digit serial # with no pre or post letter. No import marks all stamping appears as it should. Problem is the grips are not original. Guy I traded with indicated that was his Uncles that fought in WWII and was a bring back. Last know shot fired out of it was in roughly 1960. His uncle he said would never say what happened to the original grips but they were never able to locate them when the guy I got it from inherited the gun. uncle had kept it wrapped up and in a safe. My friend bought the plastic grips that are on the gun now. The grips are just ugly and don’t fit well at all. So does Anyone have a set laying around that they want to part with? There are a few new ones on EBay just seeing if anyone had a pair or a different place to shop for them? Also any collectors that could possibly give me a value? I included a few pics for reference. As always thanks for any info anyone can help me with. Have a gun show coming up might have to go look there for grips in next few weeks. Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 485555
> View attachment 485556
> View attachment 485557


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

You might try Numrich gun parts they have reproduction and original parts


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

There is a guy at the Medina Gun Show that specializes in WW2 Lugers, he has a table to the left as you come in the main entrance, he’s a nice guy and will be able to give you more
Information on your gun.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

fireline said:


> There is a guy at the Medina Gun Show that specializes in WW2 Lugers, he has a table to the left as you come in the main entrance, he’s a nice guy and will be able to give you more
> Information on your gun.
> 
> Luger Dave!!! They have a show in couple weeks I might go and see him and get some information about the gun and value. Good looking out


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Handles dont really bother me. It still has that historical significance. If you come across originals great, if not dont fret it. STill came from a time when the world was in turmoil.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The last WW2 P38 I had was much worse. Somebody had it nickel plated and grips were early commercial replacements of plastic. I have seen the post war French grips of black plastic for $20.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> The last WW2 P38 I had was much worse. Somebody had it nickel plated and grips were early commercial replacements of plastic. I have seen the post war French grips of black plastic for $20.


I’ve seen the $20 post War ones that’s a good call. I Think once I get the gun looked at by the Luger guy I’ll get a better sense of direction to spend $$$ or just buy cheap grips. If the better grips will possibly get me a better return I’ll go that route If it becomes not worth it to put anything but cheap grips on I’ll buy some cheap ones


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve had a couple dozen Nazi P-38s complete with holsters, extra mag ect. and as many orphans but don’t recall ever having one with high polish. If that is factory it should be worth a premium. They use to be fairly cheap but so did Broom Handles, everyone wanted a Luger. That was the only WW2 pistol in big demand. Second were 1911s but they weren’t worth near as much as a Luger. I have had WW2 
Nazi Walther PPs that had a very nice blue job. Today all those WW1 and WW2 pistols go for crazy money. I remember Klein adds in gun magazines, you pick 5 for $49.95.


----------



## Sbrockway (Jun 11, 2021)

It definitely has been refinished at some point in its life. The slight swelled portion of the barrel that is dovetailed to accept the front sight should have sharp edges. The barrel should also have circular ridges down its length. The flat piece of steel on the top of the slide should not be the same blue as the slide. It was professionally done because the markings are still fairly crisp and not overly polished. I would say that it is worth between $600-$800 fair market value. I would like to hear what Luger Dave has to say about it. It is still a nice example.


----------

